# WaterFlow, Current? for 210G



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi, 
So i have a fx5 on the left side of the tank, and PRO3e on the right side of the tank, and have a Hydro Koralia 4 right beside the outlet of the pro3e(right side of the tank)
just wondering if i need 1 more Hydro Koralia for my tank?
if so where should i put it? going to stock aros...
Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you have to look at your flow pattern. I assume by Pro 3E you mean a 2078? That's about 1000 GPH actual flow with media between the filters and then the HK4. I'd save my money and invest more money in water change automation if I were you.....


----------

